# Gory ripped out eyeball candy bowl



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*I showed this prop last year before adding the MONSTER eyeballs, now it is done. I could not find any scary Halloween candy bowls so I made one. It is a red planter, 140 human eyeballs, and HOT BLOOD STIX for the gore. There are 29 MONSTER eyeballs surrounded by black hot glue for MONSTER gore. The human eyeballs were bought and the MONSTER eyes were made from resin and photos sealed in the resin. Many thanks to Sytnathotep for how to and printable eyes.*

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30547&highlight=resin+eyes


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks fantastic. The eyes turned out beautifully.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That turned out great. I really like the look of the monster eyes..


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice! has a every Lovecraftian feel to it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh, lovely gore!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

looks great. The colors are amazing!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

eye love it!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great. That's going to hold a lot of candy.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Really Nice!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Now there's a bowl worth....looking at!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great and great idea!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is absolutely loverly!!! No grabbing a handful of candy out of that candy bowl...because you are always being watched!!! The eyes did turn out great and I love the 'glue-effects'. so very gory-relicious!


----------

